# يعرشون (نهاية المرام في سر بناء الأهرام) نظرية جديدة - سوريا



## تامر كالو (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*يعرشون*​*نهاية المرام في سر بناء الأهرام
النظرية التي قد تحدث ثورة في عالم الهندسة​**تأليف: الدكتور محمد تامر عبد الله كالو
عدد الصفحات: 90
قياس الكتاب: 17×24
السعر: 100 ل.س
الناشر: دار مهرات للعلوم *

بعون الله تعالى وتوفيقه أقدم هذه النظرية التي تحاول حل لغزعظيم، كثيراً ما حير عقول العلماء وأفئدتهم منذ فجر التاريخ، وهي تبحث في كشف كنه بناء الأهرام. والتي لمعت فكرتها في ذهني، مبيناً هذه النظرية بشكل مبسط وسهل، متطرقاً للحديث عن دلتا النيل.
ومن العجيب حقاً أن يكون مفتاح سر تشكل دلتا النيل؛ المثلثي الشكل مرتبطاً بمفتاح سر بناء الأهرام المثلثي الوجوه بحسب نظريتي، وقد عرجت إلى تحنيط الموتى وطريقة الأقفال المستخدمة لمداخل هذه الكنوز الفرعونية. وفي الأهرامات دروس وعبر كثيرة؛ فهذه الآثار الكبيرة ترينا كيف أن أصحابها رحلوا وتركوها خاوية على عروشها بعد عجزهم عن سبر أغوار الخلود؛ وأن البقاء ـ لا شك ـ لله الواحد القهار. يقول الله تعالى: {أولم يسيروا في الأرض فينظروا كيف كان عاقبةُ الذين كانوا من قبلهم كانوا هم أشد منهم قوةً وآثاراً في الأرضِ فأخذهمُ اللهُ بذنوبهم وما كان لهم من الله من واق}.

موضوعات الكتاب:
المجتمع الفرعوني
الآلهة عند الفراعنة
النيل
مصر
الأهرامات
هرم خوفو
هرم خفرع
هرم منقرع
تمثال أبو الهول
نظريتي في بناء الأهرام
دور النيل في تحديد موقع الأهرام
دلتا النيل
نظريتي في تفسير الدلتا
الجدار الحاجز العظيم
تفسير خوفو
المدخل والقفل المائي
الممر الإنشائي المسدود
تفسير خفرع
تفسير تمثال أبي الهول
التابوت والتحنيط
براهين وتأملات تدعم صحة هذه النظرية
أهرام قناة السويس


----------



## تامر كالو (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*توفر الكتاب*

سوريا - حمص : دار مهرات : طريق حماة : www.mohrat.com 
- مكتبة الفرج : نفق الاداب : جامعة البعث 
- حلب : دار النهج


----------



## Arch_M (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك عزيزي على الموضوع


----------



## تامر كالو (29 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أحببت ان اضع هنا فكرة كتاب (يعرشون - نهاية المرام في سر بناء الاهرام ) في موضوع جديد وهو ( فكرة كتاب يعرشون )
ولكم جزيل الشكر 
المؤلف


----------



## تامر كالو (30 مايو 2009)

*فكرة الكتاب*

*نظرية الدكتور محمد تامر عبد الله كالو تكشف سرّ بناء أهرامات مصر- حمص- سوريا- 2008م

لا شكّ أنّ بناء الأهرام كان يتطلّب قدرات هندسيّة عالية الدقّة ومعرفة ودراية بالزّوايا والمثلّثات والهندسة الفراغيّة. إنّ فكّ الّلغز المحيّر المتمثّل في كيفيّة رفع الأحجار الثقيلة لبناء الأهرام الشّاهقة الارتفاع والّذي عجز عن تفسيره الكثيرون كان هو الدّافع الرّئيسي لنشوء نظريات عديدة تحاول تفسير ذلك، وأرجحها تلك الّتي تكلّمت عن استخدام المطبّات الرّملية حول الهرم؛ ثمّ رفع الأحجار عليها إلّا أنّ هذه النّظرية صعبة ومعقّدة للغاية ولا اعتقد أنّها واقعة تاريخيّا. والنّظرية الّتي سأقدّمها فيما يلي هيّ الأرجح بنظري في تفسير بناء الأهرام، وذلك لسهولة تنفيذ البناء ومنطقيّتها من ناحية وتوافقها مع طبيعة الأرض حينها من ناحية أخرى، وسوف أشرحها بشكل مبسّط.

_ فكرة تقريبية:
وهي فقط لتقريب الفكرة والتمهيد للمرحلة الثّانية الّتي تمثّل كيفيّة الإنشاء ..

إنّه النيل.. باني الأهرامات الشّامخة..
نعم.. النيل.. ولا عجب.. فكما نعلم أنّ فيضانه كان يستمرّ لثلاثة أشهر وأنّه استخدم كوسيلة مواصلات أساسيّة في نقل الأحجار عبر سفن مخصّصة لتصل إلى مكان الهرم، وهذا ليس بجديد وليس خافيّاً على أحد، ولكنّ الجديد في نظريتي أنّ الأهرام بنيت على سطح الماء، و أنه هو البناء الوحيد الّذي بني بهذه الطريقة.. لا تستغربوا ذلك؟ 
فلا غرابة إذا عرفنا طبيعة التضاريس لأرض مصر ولحوض النيل منذ أكثر من ألفي عام قبل الميلاد، فهي لم تكن حالها كحال اليوم إذ كانت تتشكّل البحيرات الكبيرة أثناء الفيضان، والّتي تصل لارتفاعات مائيّة كبيرة استطاع الفراعنة بذكائهم أن يقدّروا عمق هذه البحيرات وذلك بضبط وقياس مدى ارتفاع مستويات المياه على المرتفعات من حولها؛ فقرّروا أن يركبوا النّيل وقت الفيضان حاملين الأحجار الضخمة عبر سفنهم ليبنوا الطّابق الحجري الثّاني عندما يصل مستوى مياه النيل إليه بعد رصفهم لأحجار الطّابق الأول قبل حدوث الفيضان؛ وهكذا فعندما يرتفع الفيضان أكثر ليغمر مستوى أحجار الطّابق الثّاني يتمّ حينها بناء الطّابق الثّالث فوقه ثمّ الرّابع وهكذا لينتهي بالتّدريج بناء الأهرام.

- بناء الأهرام:
وهي تقرّب للأذهان كيفيّة البناء الواقعي والحقيقي؛ فالمصريّون لم يتح لهم حسب ظروف الفيضان أن يتمكّنوا من بناء الطّابق الحجري الثّاني وينتهوا من انجازه كاملاً لينتقلوا بعدها لبناء الطّابق الثّالث وإنهائه أيضاً ثمّ بناء الّذي يليه وذلك لارتفاع مستوى المياه. فالفيضان يشتدّ ويضعف ولا بدّ من طريقة وخطّة هندسيّة يتمكن الفراعنة فيها من بناء هرمهم الكبير دون أن يعيقهم ذلك ؛ فكان لا بدّ أن يتمّ بناء الطّابق الثّالث مثلاً دون أن ينتهي بناء الطّابق الثّاني كاملاً وأن يبنوا بعض الأحجار من الطّابق الرّابع فوق ما بُني من الطّابق الثّالث حسب مستوى ارتفاع المياه حتّى وإن لم ينهوا بناء الطّابق الثّالث؛ فابتكروا الطّريقة التّالية والّتي يتمّ عبرها ترصيف الأحجار بالقرب من بعضها البعض عند المداخل للهرم، وبعدها يتمّ ترصيف الأحجار راكبين المياه يرصفون الأحجار بحسب الفيضان صعوداً إن صعد ونزولاً إن نزل؛ فالخيارات متاحة أمامهم ولديهم مجال عمل واسع للبناء بعدّة طبقات. وهكذا كان بإمكانهم بناء الأهرام مستغلّين أكبر فترة زمنية ممكنة للعمل بحيث لا يتوقف العمل حال ارتفاع مستوى مياه الفيضان، مع الإشارة إلى أنّ هذا العمل لا يتم انجازه خلال سنة أو سنتين؛ فكما نعرف أنّ بناء الأهرام الواحد قد يحتاج إلى حوالي عشرين سنة في حال كان كبيرا كبناء الهرم خوفو. وإنّ مدّة الفيضان طويلة نسبيّا تصل إلى ثلاثة أشهر حسب الدراسات التاريخية، وهي توفّر إنجاز عمل مهمّ خلال السّنة الواحدة. وبعد معرفتنا لهذه الطّريقة لن نستغرب من دقّة الزّوايا والمستوى الأفقي للأحجار وشاقوليّة محور الهرم الّتي حيّرت العقول والألباب فالمياه هي المقياس ولا يوجد أدقّ من مستوى الماء ليكون ضابطا ًومقياسا. وهذه النّظرية واقعيّة وعمليّة وتزيل الكثير من الشبهات وتتناسب مع عصر ألفين قبل الميلاد وهي علميّة بعيدة عن الخرافات والخزعبلات الّتي كثرت حول تفسير بناء الأهرامات وهي جديرة البحث. وتم شرح كل ذلك وآلية البناء للهرم بشكل مفصل في كتابي( يعرشون– نهاية المرام في سرّ بناء الأهرام) المؤلف: الدكتور محمد تامر عبد الله كالو- سوريا​*


----------



## إسلام علي (31 مايو 2009)

د / محمد المحترم
سلام الله عليكم وبعد
إن نظرية بناء الأهرام قد أُكتشفت من فترة كبيرة
وتم عمل أبحاث أكدت النظرية 100 % وهي عكس ما تخيلت تماماً
إن بناء الأهرامات كان بواسطة طريقة بدائية جداً جداً
كان بواسطة التراب + الكلس + الماء = الطين
نعم الطين
كان العمّال يحملون الطين عادي جداً في صناديق صغيرة ويضعوه في صندوق معدني أو حجري حتى يُملأ تماماً
وبعدها يتم تسخينه بشدة جداً حتى يتحجر هذا الطين الخاص ويصبح حجارة صلدة 

وليس من العجيب أن هذه الحقيقة مذكورة في القرآن
{وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلَأُ مَا عَلِمْتُ لَكُم مِّنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرِي فَأَوْقِدْ لِي يَا هَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّينِ فَاجْعَل لِّي صَرْحًا لَّعَلِّي أَطَّلِعُ إِلَى إِلَهِ مُوسَى وَإِنِّي لَأَظُنُّهُ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ} (38) سورة القصص

والأمر الأهم أن الله أمرنا أن نتفكر في عاقبتهم ـ أي الفراعنة ـ وكيف أهلكهم ربهم بظلمهم وكفرهم
ولم يأمرنا بالبحث عن كيفية بناء بيوتهم


----------



## إسلام علي (31 مايو 2009)

*حقيقة الأهرامات: معجزة قرآنية جديدة**

**آخر اكتشاف علمي جاء فيه: باحثون**فرنسيون وأمريكيون يؤكدون أن الأحجار الضخمة التي استخدمها الفراعنة لبناء**الأهرامات هي مجرد 'طين' تم تسخينه بدرجة حرارة عالية، هذا ما تحدث عنه القرآن بدقة**تامة، لنقرأ**..




**هل ستبقى الأهرامات التي نعرفها من عجائب الدنيا**السبع؟ وهل وجد العلماء حلاً للغز بناء الأهرامات في مصر القديمة؟ وهل لا زال البعض**يعتقد أن الجن هم من بنوا هذه الأهرامات؟ وهل يمكن أن نصدق أن مخلوقات من الفضاء**الخارجي قامت ببناء أهرامات مصر؟**..

**هذه تكهنات ملأت الدنيا واستمرت لعدة**قرون، ولكن الاكتشاف الجديد الذي قدمه علماء من فرنسا وأمريكا سوف يغير نظرة**العلماء للأبد، وسوف يعطي تفسيراً علمياً بسيطاً لسر بناء الأهرامات، ولكن الأعجب**من ذلك أن هذا السر موجود في القرآن منذ أربعة عشر قرناً**!!!

**كان المعتقد أن**الفراعنة قاموا بنحت الحجارة ولكن السؤال: كيف جاءت جميع الحجارة متطابقة حتى إنك**لا تجد مسافة شعرة بين الحجر والآخر؟ وأين المعدات والأزاميل التي استخدمت في نحت**الحجارة؟ فلم يتم العثور حتى الآن على أي واحد منها؟ إن هذا الاكتشاف يؤكد أن**العلماء كانوا مخطئين عندما ظنوا أن الأهرامات بُنيت من الحجارة، والأقرب للمنطق**والحقيقة أن نقول إن حضارة الفراعنة قامت على الطين**!!

**صورة من الأعلى لهرم**خوفو الأكبر، حيث نلاحظ أن هذا الهرم كان أعلى بناء في العالم حيث بلغ ارتفاعه**بحدود 146 متراً، واستخدم في بنائه ملايين الأحجار وكل حجر يزن عدة أطنان، إنه عمل**ضخم يدل على القوة التي وصل إليها الفراعنة قبل 4500 سنة**.

**حقائق علمية**جديدة**

**من الحقائق العلمية أن الأهرام الأعظم كان يرتفع 146 متراً وهو أعلى**بناء في العالم لمدة 4500 عام، واستمر كذلك حتى القرن التاسع عشر. والنظرية الجديدة**التي يقترحها البروفسور الفرنسي** Joseph Davidovits **مدير معهد** Geopolymer **يؤكد فيها**أن الأهرامات بنيت أساساً من الطين، واستُخدم الطين كوسيلة لنقل الحجارة على سكك**خاصة**.

**ويفترض البحث أن الطين ومواد أخرى أُخذت من تربة نهر النيل ووُضعت هذه**المواد معاً في قوالب حجرية محكمة، ثم سخنت لدرجة حرارة عالية، مما أدى إلى تفاعل**هذه المواد وتشكيلها حجارة تشبه الحجارة الناتجة عن البراكين أو التي تشكلت قبل**ملايين السنين**.

**ويؤكد العالم** Davidovits **أن الحجارة التي بنيت منها**الأهرامات صنعت أساساً من الكلس والطين والماء، لأن التحاليل باستخدام تقنية النانو**أثبتت وجود كميات من الماء في هذه الحجارة ومثل هذه الكميات غير موجودة في الأحجار**الطبيعية**.

**كذلك هناك تناسق في البنية الداخلية للأحجار، وهذا يؤكد أنه من**غير المعقول أن تكون قد جلبت ثم نحتت بهذا الشكل، والاحتمال الأكثر واقعية أنهم**صبوا الطين في قوالب فجاءت أشكال الأحجار متناسقة تماماً مثلما نصبُّ اليوم الأدوات**البلاستيكية في قوالب فتأتي جميع القطع متساوية ومتشابهة تماماً**.

**لقد**استُعمل المجهر الإلكتروني لتحليل عينات من حجارة الأهرامات، وكانت النتيجة أقرب**لرأي** Davidovits **وظهرت بلورات الكوارتز المتشكلة نتيجة تسخين الطين واضحة، وصرح**بأنه لا يوجد في الطبيعة مثل هذه الأحجار، وهذا يؤكد أنها صنعت من قبل الفراعنة**. **وقد أثبت التحليل الإلكتروني على المقياس المصغر جداً، وجود ثاني أكسيد السيليكون،**وهذا يثبت أن الأحجار ليست طبيعية**.
**البرفسور** Michel Barsoum **يقف بجانب الأهرام**الأعظم، ويؤكد أن هذه الحجارة صبَّت ضمن قوالب وما هي إلا عبارة عن طين! وهذا ما**أثبته في أبحاثه بعد تجارب طويلة تبين بنتيجتها أن هذه الحجارة ليست طبيعية، لأنها**وبعد التحليل بالمجهر الإلكتروني تأكد أن هذه الحجارة تشكلت بنتيجة تفاعل سريع بين**الطين والكلس والماء بدرجة حرارة عالية**.

**إن كتاب** Davidovits **الشهير والذي**جاء بعنوان** Ils ont bati les pyramides **ونشر بفرنسا عام 2002 حل جميع المشاكل**والألغاز التي نسجت حول طريقة بناء الأهرامات، ووضع آلية هندسية بسيطة للبناء من**الطين، وكان مقنعاً لكثير من الباحثين في هذا العلم**.

**ويؤكد بعض الباحثين أن**الأفران أو المواقد استخدمت قديماً لصناعة السيراميك والتماثيل. فكان الاستخدام**الشائع للنار أن يصنعوا تمثالاً من الطين الممزوج بالمعادن وبعض المواد الطبيعية ثم**يوقدون عليه النار حتى يتصلب ويأخذ شكل الصخور الحقيقية. وقد استخدمت العديد من**الحضارات أسلوب الطين المسخن لصنع الأحجار والتماثيل والأدوات**.

**كما أكدت**الأبحاث جميعها أن الطريقة التي كان يستخدمها الفراعنة في الأبنية العالية مثل**الأهرامات، أنهم يصنعون سككاً خشبية تلتف حول الهرم بطريقة حلزونية مثل عريشة العنب**التي تلتف حول نفسها وتصعد للأعلى**.

**أبحاث أخرى تصل إلى النتيجة**ذاتها**

**لقد أثبتت تحاليل أخرى باستخدام الأشعة السينية وجود فقاعات هواء داخل**العينات المأخوذة من الأهرامات، ومثل هذه الفقاعات تشكلت أثناء صب الأحجار من الطين**بسب الحرارة وتبخر الماء من الطين، ومثل هذه الفقاعات لا توجد في الأحجار الطبيعية،**وهذا يضيف دليلاً جديداً على أن الأحجار مصنوعة من الطين الكلسي ولا يزيد عمرها على** 4700 **سنة**.

**ويؤكد البرفسور الإيطالي** Mario Collepardi **والذي درس هندسة بناء**الأهرامات أن الفراعنة كل ما فعلوه أنهم جاؤوا بالتراب الكلسي المتوفر بكثرة في**منطقتهم ومزجوه بالتراب العادي وأضافوا إليه الماء من نهر النيل وقاموا بإيقاد**النار عليه لدرجة حرارة بحدود 900 درجة مئوية، مما أكسبه صلابة وشكلاً يشبه الصخور**الطبيعية**.

**إن الفكرة الجديدة لا تكلف الكثير من الجهد لأن العمال لن يحملوا**أية أحجار ويرفعونها، كل ما عليهم فعله هو صنع القوالب التي سيصبّ فيها الطين ونقل**الطين من الأرض والصعود به في أوعية صغيرة كل عامل يحمل وعاء فيه شيء من الطين ثم**يملؤوا القالب، وبعد ذلك تأتي عملية الإحماء على النار حتى يتشكل الحجر، ويستقر في**مكانه وبهذه الطريقة يضمنوا أنه لا توجد فراغات بين الحجر والآخر، مما ساهم في**إبقاء هذه الأهرامات آلاف السنين**

**حجرين متجاورين من أحجار الهرم، ونلاحظ**التجويف البيضوي الصغير بينهما والمشار إليه بالسهم، ويشكل دليلاً على أن الأحجار**قد صُبت من الطين في قالب صخري. لأن هذا التجويف قد تشكل أثناء صب الحجارة، ولم**ينتج عن التآكل، بل هو من أصل هذه الحجارة**. Michel Barsoum, Drexel University

**الحقيقة العلمية تتطابق مع الحقيقة القرآنية**

**بعد هذه**الحقائق يمكننا أن نصل إلى نتيجة ألا وهي أن التقنية المستعملة في عصر الفراعنة**لبناء الأبنية الضخمة كالأهرامات، كانت عبارة عن وضع الطين العادي المتوفر بكثرة**قرب نهر النيل وخلطه بالماء ووضعه ضمن قوالب ثم إيقاد النار عليه حتى يتصلب وتتشكل**الحجارة التي نراها اليوم**.

**هذه التقنية يا أحبتي بقيت مختفية ولم يكن لأحد**علم بها حتى عام 1981 عندما طرح ذلك العالم نظريته، ثم في عام 2006 أثبت علماء**آخرون صدق هذه النظرية بالتحليل المخبري الذي لا يقبل الشك، أي أن هذه التقنية لم**تكن معروفة نهائياً زمن نزول القرآن، ولكن ماذا يقول القرآن؟ لنتأمل يا إخوتي ونسبح**الله تبارك وتعالى**.

**بعدما طغى فرعون واعتبر نفسه إلهاً على مصر!! ماذا قال**لقومه، تأملوا معي (وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلَأُ مَا عَلِمْتُ لَكُمْ**مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرِي) [القصص: 38]، سبحان الله! إلى هذا الحد بلغ التحدي**والاستكبار؟ ولكن فرعون لم يكتف بذلك بل أراد أن يتحدى القدرة الإلهية وأن يبني**صرحاً عالياً يصعد عليه ليرى من هو الله، تعالى الله عن ذلك علواً كبيراً. وبالتالي**أراد أن يثبت لقومه الذين كانوا على شاكلته أن موسى عليه السلام ليس صادقاً، وأن**فرعون هو الإله الوحيد للكون**!!

**فلجأ فرعون إلى نائبه وشريكه هامان وطلب منه**أن يبني صرحاً ضخماً ليثبت للناس أن الله غير موجود، وهنا يلجأ فرعون إلى التقنية**المستخدمة في البناء وقتها ألا وهي تقنية الإيقاد على الطين بهدف صب الحجارة**اللازمة للصرح، يقول فرعون بعد ذلك: (فَأَوْقِدْ لِي يَا هَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّينِ**فَاجْعَلْ لِي صَرْحًا لَعَلِّي أَطَّلِعُ إِلَى إِلَهِ مُوسَى وَإِنِّي**لَأَظُنُّهُ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ) [القصص: 38**].

**ولكن ماذا كانت النتيجة؟**انظروا وتأملوا إلى مصير فرعون وهامان وجنودهما، يقول تعالى: (وَاسْتَكْبَرَ هُوَ**وَجُنُودُهُ فِي الْأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُمْ إِلَيْنَا لَا**يُرْجَعُونَ * فَأَخَذْنَاهُ وَجُنُودَهُ فَنَبَذْنَاهُمْ فِي الْيَمِّ فَانْظُرْ**كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الظَّالِمِينَ) [القصص: 39-40**].

**قد يقول قائل هل**الصرح هو ذاته الأهرام؟ ونقول غالباً لا، فالصرح هو بناء مرتفع أشبه بالبرج أو**المنارة العالية، ويستخدم من أجل الصعود إلى ارتفاع عالٍ، وقد عاقب الله فرعون**فدمَّره ودمَّر صرحه ليكون لمن خلفه آية، فالبناء الذي أراد أن يتحدى به الله**دمَّره الله ولا نجد له أثراً اليوم. وتصديق ذلك أن الله قال في قصة فرعون ومصيره**الأسود: (وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُوا**يَعْرِشُونَ) [الأعراف: 137]. وبالفعل تم العثور على بعض الحجارة المبعثرة والتي**دفنتها الرمال خلال آلاف السنين**.

**صورة لأحد الأهرامات الثلاثة في الجيزة،**ولا تزال قمته مغطاة بطبقة من الطين، وهذه الطبقة هي من نفس نوع الحجارة المستخدمة**في البناء، وهذا يدل على أن الطين استخدم بشكل كامل في بناء الأهرامات. وهذه** '**التكنولوجيا' الفرعونية كانت ربما سراً من أسرار قوتها، وحافظت على هذا السر حتى**في المخطوطات والنقوش لا نكاد نرى أثراً لذكر هذا السر، وبالتالي فإن القرآن يحدثنا**عن أحد الأسرار الخفية والتي لا يمكن لأحد أن يعلمها إلا الله تعالى، وهذا دليل قوي**على أن القرآن كتاب الله**!

**وجه الإعجاز**

1- **إن تأكيد هذا الباحث وعشرات**الباحثين غيره على أن الطين هو مادة بناء الأهرامات، وأن هذه الأهرامات هي أعلى**أبنية معروفة في التاريخ وحتى العصر الحديث، كل هذه الحقائق تؤكد أن الآية القرآنية**صحيحة ومطابقة للعلم، وأنها من آيات الإعجاز العلمي**.

2- **إن تقنية تصنيع**الحجر من الطين باستخدام الحرارة، لم تكن معروفة زمن نزول القرآن، والنبي محمد صلى**الله عليه وسلم لم يكن لديه علم بأن الأهرامات تم بناؤها بهذه الطريقة، ولذلك تعتبر**هذه الآية سبقاً علمياً عندما ربطت بين الطين والحرارة كوسيلة من وسائل البناء في**عصر الفراعنة، لتدلنا على أن هندسة البناء وقتها كانت قائمة على هذه الطريقة. وهذه**الحقيقة العلمية لم يتم التعرف عليها إلا منذ سنوات قليلة جداً وباستخدام تقنيات**متطورة**!

3- **في هذه المعجزة دليل على التوافق التام بين القرآن والعلم وصدق**الله عندما قال عن كتابه: (وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ لَوَجَدُوا**فِيهِ اخْتِلَافًا كَثِيرًا) [النساء: 82]. وفيها رد على الملحدين الذين يدعون أن**القرآن من تأليف محمد، إذ كيف لمحمد أن يتنبأ بأمر كهذا وهو أبعد ما يكون عن**الأهرامات ولم يرها أصلاً**!

4- **تؤكد الحقائق اليقينية أن الأهرام الأعظم في**الجيزة أو ما يسمى هرم خوفو، هو أعلى بناء على وجه الأرض لمدة 4500 عام، وبالتالي**كان الفراعنة مشهورين بالأبنية العالية أو الصروح، ولذلك فإن الله تعالى دمَّر**الصروح والأبنية التي بناها فرعون مدعي الألوهية، أما بقية الفراعنة والذين بنوا**الأهرامات، فقد نجاها الله من التدمير لتبقى شاهدة على صدق كتاب الله تبارك**وتعالى**!

5- **في قوله تعالى (وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ**وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُوا يَعْرِشُونَ) تأملوا معي كلمة (يَعْرِشُونَ) والتي تدل**على الآلية الهندسية المستخدمة عند الفراعنة لوضع الحجارة فوق بعضها! ففي اللغة نجد**كما في القاموس المحيط: عَرَشَ أي بنى عريشاً، وعرش الكرمَ: رفع دواليه على الخشب،**وعرش البيت: بناه، وعرش البيت: سقَفه، والنتيجة أن هذه الكلمة تشير إلى وضع الخشب**والارتفاع عليه بهدف رفع الحجارة، وهذا ما يقول العلماء والباحثون اليوم، أن**الفراعنة استخدموا السكك الخشبية لرفع الطين والتسلق بشكل حلزوني حول البناء تماماً**مثل العريشة التي تلتف حول العمود الذي تقوم عليه بشكل حلزوني*


----------



## rahel (2 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا اظن ان كلام الا خ بشر هو الاصح وان النظرية بتاع الاخ تامر مش منطقية نهائيا


----------



## تامر كالو (5 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم - لأصحاب العقول النيرة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الشكر الجزيل لكل من قرأ ولكل من تأمل وتفكر
وهنا أحب أن أطرح ما يلي لتصحيح الخطأ الذي وقع فيه الكثيرون :
1- إن النظرية السابقة التي تقول أن البناء كان من طين : هي نظرية مدروسة علميا من قبل الإختصاصين في هذا الأمر وتم بطلانها علمي وكل ما ذكر سابقا تم دراسته وأعلنت مصر رأيها في ذلك صراحة فيرجى الاطلاع
2- إن فرعون موسى هو في زمن بعيد عن فرعون خوفو وخفرع - وإنه من العجب العجاب أن يظن أحد أن فرعون موسى قد بنى تلك الصروح لأنها كانت قبله بمئات السنين ونحن لا نتكلم عن صروح فرعون موسى فالقران واضح في ذلك ولا أحد يقول إلا ما قال الله سبحانه و تعالى - ولكن من الخطأ أن نسقط صروح فرعون موسى على اهرامات من قبله خوفو وخفرع فالاية الكريمة واضحة في ذلك 
3- النظرية القائلة بالقوالب الطينية لم تفسر بناء الهرم الداخلي وكشف ألغازه من الممرات التي داخل الاهرام - ولماذا كان هبوط الممرات الجنائزية عند المدخل وصعودها بعد ذلك - كما لم تفسر وجود الغرفة الأرضية وأمور كثيرة لا داعي لذكرها هنا
مع كل الشكر الجزيل للجميع

د محمد تامر كالو


----------



## مهندسه رنا (5 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الموضوع مميز جدا جدا وعنوانه استوقفني أنا أتفق مع الدكتور محمد في كلامه المنطقي واري ان الموضوع كما فهمت لا يتعلق بنوع الحجر او الطين المستخدم في بناء الاهرام ولكن يتعلق بكيفيه بناء وحمل هذه المواد الضخمه 
الي ارتفاعات شاهقه ومن المنطقي ان المياه هي الوسيله الوحيده التي تتمكن من حمل كل هذه الحجاره الي ارتفاعات
في وقت الفيضان مما يؤكد علي براعه الفراعنه العظام في البناء وكما قرات من قبل ان الاهرامات بنيت علي الجهات
الاصليه الاربعه وليست محض مصادفه ولكنه تخطيط مدروس 
اما بالنسبه انهم اهلكهم الله فالله عليه حسابهم ولكننا فقط نهتم ببراعتهم ونستفيد من خبراتهم وذكائهم الذي مازال 
غامضا حتي اليوم
اسفه علي المداخله الطويله ولكن شغفي بعماره الفراعنه وغموضها استوقفني


----------



## احمد الديب (6 يونيو 2009)

دكتور محمد كالو رجائي الوحيد هو ان تقول لنا كيف استنتجت هذه النظرية الغريبة لاني بصراحه لا اتفق مع كلامك وهل انت تقصد ان منسوب قمه الهرم هو منسوب المياه في النيل 
وان كان هذا صحيح فكيف لهم ان يحفروا حفر بكامل ارتفاع الهرم لاسفل في هذه التربة الرمليه
نرجو توضيح نظريتك من جديد وواحده واحده معانا عشان بس نفهم


----------



## rahel (6 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم لوافترضنا ان نظرية د - تامر هي الصحيحة نرجع الي مشكلة كيفية نقل الحجرمن مياة النيل ووضعها فوق بعض .... ماهي الطريقة المستخدمة ؟ يا ريت توضحلنا د- تامر


----------



## تامر كالو (7 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إن بناء أهرامات مصر لا يمكن أن يختصر في مقالة او صفحة ،وإنني بكتابي تكلمت عن كيفية البناء بشكل مختصر جدا فكان 90 صفحة - ولذلك أدعو من لديه اهتمام في هذا الأمر إلى قراءة الكتاب فهو موجود في سوريا وتم عرضه في معرض الكتاب الدولي بأبو ظبي هذا العام 2009م - ومن بعد ذلك يكون الرأي هل أن توافق هذه النظرية أم لا - أما أن تنفي وأنت لا تعرف تفاصيل الأمر فأعتقد أنه ذلك ليس من الصواب - وسأجيب عن بعض التساؤلات هنا :
- النظرية تختلف عن النظريات السابقة نعم لأنها جديدة وتحمل رؤيا وتفسير جديدة 
-إن منسوب قمة الهرم ليس بمنسوب مياه النيل - ولكن منسوب مياه النيل أثناء الفيضان في منطقة منخفض الجيزة يعلو ليصبح أعلى من قمة الأهرامات بحيث كانت تغمر الاهرامات وقت الطوفان ، وهذا كان يستمر لمدة 3-4 أشهر فقط 
فمنخفض الجيزة يصبح في فترة الفيضان بحيرة الجيزة وهذا كان يحدث قديما منذ حوالي 4000 سنة قبل الميلاد - وهناك علامات تدل عليه في عصرنا الحالي وجود المياه في أعمق ذلك المنخفض والذي يسمى اليوم ببحيرة قارون 
- أما عن تفاصيل البناء فلقد بدأت خطوة خطوة في كتابي يعرشون عن آلية البناء ونقل الأحجار فأرجو من المهتمين قراءة الكتاب وإعطاء رأيهم العلمي في ذلك 
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر 
د تامر


----------



## تامر كالو (13 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
والشكر الجزيل لكم 
وهذه بعض الصور الموجودة في كتابي يعرشون - لتوضيح النظرية 








لاحظ منخفض الجيزة باللون الاخضر ولاحظ مكان بناء الاهرامات خوفو وخفرع باللون الاصفر 







لاحظ منخفض الجيزة وانها من ضمن وادي النيل 

http://arch.up-your.com/د تامر


----------



## إسلام علي (13 يونيو 2009)

واضح إن حضرتك مجرد متكسب من وراء كتاب لا يحمل من الحقيقة شيء
لأن البحث الذي نقلته أنا سابقاً هو الصحيح والمقبول عقلاً وشرعاً لكن لم تعترف بذلك
أسأل الله الهداية للجميع


----------



## alysami (14 يونيو 2009)

bishr قال:


> واضح إن حضرتك مجرد متكسب من وراء كتاب لا يحمل من الحقيقة شيء
> لأن البحث الذي نقلته أنا سابقاً هو الصحيح والمقبول عقلاً وشرعاً لكن لم تعترف بذلك
> أسأل الله الهداية للجميع



لا أعتقد أن هذا الأسلوب فى الحوار يمت للنقاش الحضارى أو العلمى أو الموضوعى بصلة يا أخى ... فأولاً لا يحق لك التشكيك فى النوايا و لا يعلم ما بالصدور إلا الله ... ثانياً لا يصح أبداً إقرارك أن رأيك هو الصحيح فكل رأى هو خطأ يحتمل الصواب أو صواب يحتمل الخطأ ... كما أن الموضوع لا يتعلق بالصلاة أو الوضوء ليتم تحميله على الشرع ... سبحان الله يا أخى ... هل لو كانت نظريتك خاطئة و أثبت علمية بالأدلة القاطعة خطأها , فهل سيكون القرآن خاطئ و غير منزل من عند الله ؟!! كما أن تقنية حرق الطين فهى مستخدمة من قديم الأزل و معروفة وقت نزول القرآن ليست شيئاً قريباً كما تقول !! و هى نقطة ضعف فى النظرية التى تؤيدها ...

أما الدكتور تامر ... فلدى سؤال .. هل كان وقت الفيضان ترتفع المياه ( ببحيرة الجيزة ) 146 متر ؟؟؟!! إلا ترى أن هذا الإرتفاع الرهيب للماء غير مقبول ؟؟


----------



## تامر كالو (14 يونيو 2009)

*لأصحاب العقول النيرة فقط*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أحدهم غير مقتنع فذاك شأنه -أما أنه يقول أن بحثاً نقله مقبول شرعاً ، فلا اعتقد أنه عالم دين حتى يخول لنفسه بالكلام عن الشرع فليترك هذا الأمر لأهل الشرع وأنصحه أن يقرأ في تفاسير القران الكريم قبل أن يعطينا رأيه - ونسأل الله تعالى الهداية للجميع
والظاهر أنه لم يقرأ مداخلتي السابقة 
((- إن فرعون موسى هو في زمن بعيد عن فرعون خوفو وخفرع - وإنه من العجب العجاب أن يظن أحد أن فرعون النبي موسى قد بنى تلك الصروح لأنها كانت قبله بمئات السنين ونحن لا نتكلم عن صروح فرعون النبي موسى فالقران واضح في ذلك ولا أحد يقول إلا ما قال الله سبحانه و تعالى - ولكن من الخطأ أن نسقط صروح فرعون موسى على اهرامات من قبله خوفو وخفرع فالاية الكريمة واضحة في ذلك))
والشكر الجزيل لأصحاب العقول النيرة والمنيرة
أما عن التساؤل السابق أحب أن أوضح أن مستوى منسوب المياه كان يصل لمستوى أعلى من ارتفاع الهرم 146 م ويغمر الهرم كاملاً وسيتضح الأمر عندما نفهم تفسير تشكّل دلتا النيل الجديد فالموضوع يرتبط بالعلوم الجيولوجية للمنطقة 
د تامر


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (15 يونيو 2009)

اتفق مع الاخ بشر في نظريته الاقرب الي الحقيقة ..مع شكرنا للاخ مؤلف الكتاب الذي لولاه لما خرجنا بهذه الفائدة من هذا النقاش...


----------



## تامر كالو (16 يونيو 2009)

*لأصحاب العقول النيرة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ان النظريات السابقة لم تستطع تفسير البناء الداخلي للأهرامات
- فلم كانت الغرفة الأرضية ؟ ولم كانت الغرفة الأخرى في هرم خوفو مثلا؟ ولم كانت مداخل هرم خوفو وخفرع هابطة؟
كل ذلك لم تستطع النظريات السابقة ولا النظرية المنقولة على اساس القوالب الطينية تفسيرها
- أي بمعنى آخر إن النظريات السابقة عاجزة عن تفسير بناء الاهرام
والغريب في الامر ان يقيم كتاب دون قراءته من قبل البعض
لكن في كتاب يعرشون ولأول مرة تم الحديث عن البناء الداخلي للهرم مفصلا وعن كل ما ذكر سابقا 

د تامر


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

*فلنتكلم بشكل علمي إذاً ,,,*

وعليكم السلام وررحمة الله وبركاته
بما إن الموضوع قد أخذ منحنى جدي وخطير
فنفصل كل نقطة تحديداً لأثبت كلامي وأبرر لما قلت أنا كلمة "متكسّب"
يقول الدكتور


> إن النظرية السابقة التي تقول أن البناء كان من طين : هي نظرية مدروسة علميا من قبل الإختصاصين في هذا الأمر وتم بطلانها علمي وكل ما ذكر سابقا تم دراسته وأعلنت مصر رأيها في ذلك صراحة فيرجى الاطلاع


من الذي أبطلها يا دكتور ؟! أين دليلكم ؟
أما إعلا نمصر فلا قيمة له بل بالعكس كلام الحكومة الرسمي هنا نضرب به عرض الحائط وأنا مصري وأهل مكة أدرى بشعابها كما أن لي إطلاع على شيء من هذه الأمور التي يحركها في الغالب المصالح المادية والسياحية

ويقول الدكتور


> إن فرعون موسى هو في زمن بعيد عن فرعون خوفو وخفرع - وإنه من العجب العجاب أن يظن أحد أن فرعون موسى قد بنى تلك الصروح لأنها كانت قبله بمئات السنين ونحن لا نتكلم عن صروح فرعون موسى فالقران واضح في ذلك ولا أحد يقول إلا ما قال الله سبحانه و تعالى - ولكن من الخطأ أن نسقط صروح فرعون موسى على اهرامات من قبله خوفو وخفرع فالاية الكريمة واضحة في ذلك


صحيح كلام حضرتك ,,, أرجح الأقوال قالت أن الأهرامات كانت قبل فرعون موسى
لكن نظرية البناء عند الفراعنة كانت على مر السنين بإستخدام الطين والكلس الماء والحرارة المفرطة
يعني الآية يُستدل بها على نظام البناء عند الفراعنة بمختلف أزمانهم
وقيل فعلاً أن الصرح الذي قصده فرعون كان منارة عالية ولم يكن الهرم لكن نظرية البناء واحدة مكا قلت
وهذا إقتباس مما نقلته سابقاً


> بعد هذه الحقائق يمكننا أن نصل إلى نتيجة ألا وهي أن التقنية المستعملة في عصر الفراعنة لبناء الأبنية الضخمة كالأهرامات، كانت عبارة عن وضع الطين العادي المتوفر بكثرة قرب نهر النيل وخلطه بالماء ووضعه ضمن قوالب ثم إيقاد النار عليه حتى يتصلب وتتشكل الحجارة التي نراها اليوم.


لاحظ كلمة تقنية في عصر الفراعنة لبناء الأبنية كــ الأهرامات
إذا أنا لم أقل أن الآية قصدت الأهرام بالصرح لكنها مؤشر على فهم تقنية البناء لدى الفراعنة
{وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلَأُ مَا عَلِمْتُ لَكُم مِّنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرِي فَأَوْقِدْ لِي يَا هَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّينِ فَاجْعَل لِّي صَرْحًا لَّعَلِّي أَطَّلِعُ إِلَى إِلَهِ مُوسَى وَإِنِّي لَأَظُنُّهُ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ} (38) سورة القصص



> قد يقول قائل هل الصرح هو ذاته الأهرام؟ ونقول غالباً لا، فالصرح هو بناء مرتفع أشبه بالبرج أوالمنارة العالية، ويستخدم من أجل الصعود إلى ارتفاع عالٍ، وقد عاقب الله فرعون فدمَّره ودمَّر صرحه ليكون لمن خلفه آية، فالبناء الذي أراد أن يتحدى به اللهدمَّره الله ولا نجد له أثراً اليوم. وتصديق ذلك أن الله قال في قصة فرعون ومصيرهالأسود: (وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُوايَعْرِشُونَ) [الأعراف: 137]. وبالفعل تم العثور على بعض الحجارة المبعثرة والتيدفنتها الرمال خلال آلاف السنين.


يقول الدكتور


> النظرية القائلة بالقوالب الطينية لم تفسر بناء الهرم الداخلي وكشف ألغازه من الممرات التي داخل الأهرام - ولماذا كان هبوط الممرات الجنائزية عند المدخل وصعودها بعد ذلك - كما لم تفسر وجود الغرفة الأرضية وأمور كثيرة لا داعي لذكرها هنا


سبحان الله !! والله هذا كلام غريب !!
أيهما أسهل ,,,بناء ممرات بإستخدام قوالب الطين أم بحمل أحجار زنة 2 طن للحجر أثناء فيضان على مراكب ؟!!!!!!!
ثم هذه النقطة لم تكن في مهمات الدراسة
الدراسة إعتنت بكيفية البناء لا بسبب بناء الغرفات أو الممرات هذا شأن آخر
كما قلت لحضرتك أنت متكسّب فقط وتعمل دعاية لكتابك وتضحك على الذقون كمان !! وهذه ليست بجديدة فمصر مليئة بمن يفعل ذلك وغير مصر ,,, لكن ليس كل الناس حمقى سيدي !!



> إن بناء أهرامات مصر لا يمكن أن يختصر في مقالة او صفحة ، وإنني بكتابي تكلمت عن كيفية البناء بشكل مختصر جدا فكان 90 صفحة - ولذلك أدعو من لديه اهتمام في هذا الأمر إلى قراءة الكتاب فهو موجود في سوريا وتم عرضه في معرض الكتاب الدولي بأبو ظبي هذا العام 2009م - ومن بعد ذلك يكون الرأي هل أن توافق هذه النظرية أم لا - أما أن تنفي وأنت لا تعرف تفاصيل الأمر فأعتقد أنه ذلك ليس من


تمام كلام سليم ,,,طيب ليه حضرتك ما نشرت هذه التفاصيل ؟!
أم تريد أن نشتري الكتاب وخلاص ؟



> وسأجيب عن بعض التساؤلات هنا :
> - النظرية تختلف عن النظريات السابقة نعم لأنها جديدة وتحمل رؤيا وتفسير جديدة


الجديد ليس معناه صحيح
كما لمحت في عنون كتابك > نهاية المرام في سر بناء الأهرام !!



> -إن منسوب قمة الهرم ليس بمنسوب مياه النيل - ولكن منسوب مياه النيل أثناء الفيضان في منطقة منخفض الجيزة يعلو ليصبح أعلى من قمة الأهرامات بحيث كانت تغمر الاهرامات وقت الطوفان ، وهذا كان يستمر لمدة 3-4 أشهر فقط
> فمنخفض الجيزة يصبح في فترة الفيضان بحيرة الجيزة وهذا كان يحدث قديما منذ حوالي 4000 سنة قبل الميلاد - وهناك علامات تدل عليه في عصرنا الحالي وجود المياه في أعمق ذلك المنخفض والذي يسمى اليوم ببحيرة قارون


مش عارف أدخلها عقلي بصراحة هذه الكلمات
وللأمانة ليس لي علم بهذا 


> لا أعتقد أن هذا الأسلوب فى الحوار يمت للنقاش الحضارى أو العلمى أو الموضوعى بصلة يا أخى ... فأولاً لا يحق لك التشكيك فى النوايا و لا يعلم ما بالصدور إلا الله ... ثانياً لا يصح أبداً إقرارك أن رأيك هو الصحيح فكل رأى هو خطأ يحتمل الصواب أو صواب يحتمل الخطأ ... كما أن الموضوع لا يتعلق بالصلاة أو الوضوء ليتم تحميله على الشرع ... سبحان الله يا أخى ... هل لو كانت نظريتك خاطئة و أثبت علمية بالأدلة القاطعة خطأها , فهل سيكون القرآن خاطئ و غير منزل من عند الله ؟!! كما أن تقنية حرق الطين فهى مستخدمة من قديم الأزل و معروفة وقت نزول القرآن ليست شيئاً قريباً كما تقول !! و هى نقطة ضعف فى النظرية التى تؤيدها ...


نعم يا أخي كلامك منطقي ,,, لكن ألست معي أن الإستخفاف بعقول من لا يعلمون أيضاً ليس من الأخلاق ولا الحضارة ؟
وكذلك غمط الحق وإنكار الحقائق بدون أدلة فقط بكلمة "تم بطلانها" !! وأين الدليل ؟ لا دليل
ثانياً الشرع مهيمن على كل شيء وليس فقط الوضوء والصلاة يا زميلي
ثالثاً هذه ليست نظيرتي أنا ناقل فقط للأبحاث الموثقة والقرآن معروف أنه معصوم من الأخطاء أما العلوم في تحت النظر مهما كانت
أما قولك تقنية حرق الكلس + التراب مع المياه كانت معروفة وقت القرآن فهذا كلام مغلوط بشدة
بل لم تكن معروفة بالمرة
وأنا لم أقل أنها شيئاً قريباً كما زعمت ومش عارف جبت الكلام ده منين في كلامي ؟ 

نأتي على مجموعة من الأسئلة التي اوجهها للدكتور كالو وإذا سمح فليجبنا كي نتبصر



> إنّه النيل.. باني الأهرامات الشّامخة..
> نعم.. النيل.. ولا عجب.. فكما نعلم أنّ فيضانه كان يستمرّ لثلاثة أشهر وأنّه استخدم كوسيلة مواصلات أساسيّة في نقل الأحجار عبر سفن مخصّصة لتصل إلى مكان الهرم، وهذا ليس بجديد وليس خافيّاً على أحد، ولكنّ الجديد في نظريتي أنّ الأهرام بنيت على سطح الماء، و أنه هو البناء الوحيد الّذي بني بهذه الطريقة.. لا تستغربوا ذلك؟


كيف تسير سفينة في فيضان مغرق مهلك للأراضي والدور كما نعلم من التاريخ ؟
كيف تحمل بدائية سفينة أحجار زنة 2.3 طن وأخرى زنة 6 طن ؟
كيف يشحنوها في السفن ويرفعوها وكيف ينزلونها من السفن ؟
وكم حجر تستطيع السفينة البدائية هذه حمله ؟
وكم سفينة نحتاج لبناء أهرامات مكونة من 2.5 مليون حجر ؟
وكم سنة تحتاج لبناء الهرم في فترة الفيضان 3-4 فقط شهور كما قلتم ؟
كيف يضبط العمال منسوب المياه حسب منسوب البناء ؟ (!!)
يعني هم مثلاً في الطابق الثاني من الهرم على إرتفاع مثلاُ 15 متر
كم المدة التي يكون الفيضان ومنوب المياه مناسب للبناء من إرتفاع 15 متر ؟ لاحظ المدة اللازمة لإنزال العمال والأحجار وخلافه !!

ثم كيف ترد يا دكتور على النظرية التي أؤيدها تحديداً على هذه النقاط
ـ فسر لنا ما المقصود بـ "أوقد لي يا هامان على الطين" ومدى تطابق ظاهر الآية مع الأبحاث الدقيقة في النظرية التي أؤيد ؟ أم أنكم لم تلتفتوا لهذه الآية أثناء إعداد كتابكم
يقول البحث العلمي


> آخر اكتشاف علمي جاء فيه: باحثون فرنسيون وأمريكيون يؤكدون أن الأحجار الضخمة التي استخدمها الفراعنة لبناءالأهرامات هي مجرد 'طين' تم تسخينه بدرجة حرارة عالية، هذا ما تحدث عنه القرآن بدقة تامة، لنقرأ..





> كان المعتقد أن الفراعنة قاموا بنحت الحجارة ولكن السؤال: كيف جاءت جميع الحجارة متطابقة حتى إنكلا تجد مسافة شعرة بين الحجر والآخر؟ وأين المعدات والأزاميل التي استخدمت في نحت الحجارة؟ فلم يتم العثور حتى الآن على أي واحد منها؟ إن هذا الاكتشاف يؤكد أن العلماء كانوا مخطئين عندما ظنوا أن الأهرامات بُنيت من الحجارة، والأقرب للمنطق والحقيقة أن نقول إن حضارة الفراعنة قامت على الطين!!


كيف جائت الحجارة متطابقة ؟ وأين آثار معدات البناء التي قلت عنها في بحثك ؟



> من الحقائق العلمية أن الأهرام الأعظم كان يرتفع 146 متراً وهو أعلى بناء في العالم لمدة 4500 عام، واستمر كذلك حتى القرن التاسع عشر. والنظرية الجديدة التي يقترحها البروفسور الفرنسي joseph davidovits مدير معهد geopolymer يؤكد فيها أن الأهرامات بنيت أساساً من الطين، واستُخدم الطين كوسيلة لنقل الحجارة على سكك خاصة.





> ويفترض البحث أن الطين ومواد أخرى أُخذت من تربة نهر النيل ووُضعت هذه المواد معاً في قوالب حجرية محكمة، ثم سخنت لدرجة حرارة عالية، مما أدى إلى تفاعل هذه المواد وتشكيلها حجارة تشبه الحجارة الناتجة عن البراكين أو التي تشكلت قبل ملايين السنين.





> ويؤكد العالم davidovits أن الحجارة التي بنيت منهاالأهرامات صنعت أساساً من الكلس والطين والماء، لأن التحاليل باستخدام تقنية النانوأثبتت وجود كميات من الماء في هذه الحجارة ومثل هذه الكميات غير موجودة في الأحجارالطبيعية.





> كذلك هناك تناسق في البنية الداخلية للأحجار، وهذا يؤكد أنه منغير المعقول أن تكون قد جلبت ثم نحتت بهذا الشكل، والاحتمال الأكثر واقعية أنهمصبوا الطين في قوالب فجاءت أشكال الأحجار متناسقة تماماً مثلما نصبُّ اليوم الأدوات البلاستيكية في قوالب فتأتي جميع القطع متساوية ومتشابهة تماماً.





> لقداستُعمل المجهر الإلكتروني لتحليل عينات من حجارة الأهرامات، وكانت النتيجة أقرب لرأي davidovits وظهرت بلورات الكوارتز المتشكلة نتيجة تسخين الطين واضحة، وصرح بأنه لا يوجد في الطبيعة مثل هذه الأحجار، وهذا يؤكد أنها صنعت من قبل الفراعنة. وقد أثبت التحليل الإلكتروني على المقياس المصغر جداً، وجود ثاني أكسيد السيليكون،وهذا يثبت أن الأحجار ليست طبيعية.
> البرفسور michel barsoum يقف بجانب الأهرام الأعظم، ويؤكد أن هذه الحجارة صبَّت ضمن قوالب وما هي إلا عبارة عن طين! وهذا ما أثبته في أبحاثه بعد تجارب طويلة تبين بنتيجتها أن هذه الحجارة ليست طبيعية، لأنها وبعد التحليل بالمجهر الإلكتروني تأكد أن هذه الحجارة تشكلت بنتيجة تفاعل سريع بينالطين والكلس والماء بدرجة حرارة عالية.


كيف حضرتك ترد على هذه الأبحاث وصور البلورات والتحليل الإلكتروني وثاني أكسيد السيليكون
وأن الحجارة ليست طبيعية بل متكونة بفعل فاعل ؟
ننتظر الإجابة


> إن كتاب davidovits الشهير والذيجاء بعنوان ils ont bati les pyramides ونشر بفرنسا عام 2002 حل جميع المشاكل والألغاز التي نسجت حول طريقة بناء الأهرامات، ووضع آلية هندسية بسيطة للبناء من الطين، وكان مقنعاً لكثير من الباحثين في هذا العلم.
> 
> ويؤكد بعض الباحثين أن الأفران أو المواقد استخدمت قديماً لصناعة السيراميك والتماثيل. فكان الاستخدام الشائع للنار أن يصنعوا تمثالاً من الطين الممزوج بالمعادن وبعض المواد الطبيعية ثم يوقدون عليه النار حتى يتصلب ويأخذ شكل الصخور الحقيقية. وقد استخدمت العديد من الحضارات أسلوب الطين المسخن لصنع الأحجار والتماثيل والأدوات.





> لقد أثبتت تحاليل أخرى باستخدام الأشعة السينية وجود فقاعات هواء داخل العينات المأخوذة من الأهرامات، ومثل هذه الفقاعات تشكلت أثناء صب الأحجار من الطين بسبب الحرارة وتبخر الماء من الطين، ومثل هذه الفقاعات لا توجد في الأحجار الطبيعية،وهذا يضيف دليلاً جديداً على أن الأحجار مصنوعة من الطين الكلسي ولا يزيد عمرها على 4700 سنة.


لاحظ يا دكتور الكلام




> ويؤكد البرفسور الإيطالي mario collepardi والذي درس هندسة بناء الأهرامات أن الفراعنة كل ما فعلوه أنهم جاؤوا بالتراب الكلسي المتوفر بكثرة في منطقتهم ومزجوه بالتراب العادي وأضافوا إليه الماء من نهر النيل وقاموا بإيقاد النار عليه لدرجة حرارة بحدود 900 درجة مئوية، مما أكسبه صلابة وشكلاً يشبه الصخور الطبيعية.





> إن الفكرة الجديدة لا تكلف الكثير من الجهد لأن العمال لن يحملوا أية أحجار ويرفعونها، كل ما عليهم فعله هو صنع القوالب التي سيصبّ فيها الطين ونقلالطين من الأرض والصعود به في أوعية صغيرة كل عامل يحمل وعاء فيه شيء من الطين ثميملؤوا القالب، وبعد ذلك تأتي عملية الإحماء على النار حتى يتشكل الحجر، ويستقر فيمكانه وبهذه الطريقة يضمنوا أنه لا توجد فراغات بين الحجر والآخر، مما ساهم فيإبقاء هذه الأهرامات آلاف السنين





> حجرين متجاورين من أحجار الهرم، ونلاحظا لتجويف البيضوي الصغير بينهما والمشار إليه بالسهم، ويشكل دليلاً على أن الأحجار قد صُبت من الطين في قالب صخري. لأن هذا التجويف قد تشكل أثناء صب الحجارة، ولمينتج عن التآكل، بل هو من أصل هذه الحجارة. Michel barsoum, drexel university





> الحقيقة العلمية تتطابق مع الحقيقة القرآنية
> لجأ فرعون إلى نائبه وشريكه هامان وطلب منهأن يبني صرحاً ضخماً ليثبت للناس أن الله غير موجود، وهنا يلجأ فرعون إلى التقنية المستخدمة في البناء وقتها ألا وهي تقنية الإيقاد على الطين بهدف صب الحجارةاللازمة للصرح، يقول فرعون بعد ذلك: (فَأَوْقِدْ لِي يَا هَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّينِفَاجْعَلْ لِي صَرْحًا لَعَلِّي أَطَّلِعُ إِلَى إِلَهِ مُوسَى وَإِنِّيلَأَظُنُّهُ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ) [القصص: 38].
> 
> ولكن ماذا كانت النتيجة؟ انظروا وتأملوا إلى مصير فرعون وهامان وجنودهما، يقول تعالى: (وَاسْتَكْبَرَ هُوَوَجُنُودُهُ فِي الْأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُمْ إِلَيْنَا لَايُرْجَعُونَ * فَأَخَذْنَاهُ وَجُنُودَهُ فَنَبَذْنَاهُمْ فِي الْيَمِّ فَانْظُرْكَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الظَّالِمِينَ) [القصص: 39-40].





> قد يقول قائل هل الصرح هو ذاته الأهرام؟ ونقول غالباً لا، فالصرح هو بناء مرتفع أشبه بالبرج أوالمنارة العالية، ويستخدم من أجل الصعود إلى ارتفاع عالٍ، وقد عاقب الله فرعون فدمَّره ودمَّر صرحه ليكون لمن خلفه آية، فالبناء الذي أراد أن يتحدى به اللهدمَّره الله ولا نجد له أثراً اليوم. وتصديق ذلك أن الله قال في قصة فرعون ومصيرهالأسود: (وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُوايَعْرِشُونَ) [الأعراف: 137]. وبالفعل تم العثور على بعض الحجارة المبعثرة والتيدفنتها الرمال خلال آلاف السنين.
> 
> صورة لأحد الأهرامات الثلاثة في الجيزة،ولا تزال قمته مغطاة بطبقة من الطين، وهذه الطبقة هي من نفس نوع الحجارة المستخدمةفي البناء، وهذا يدل على أن الطين استخدم بشكل كامل في بناء الأهرامات. وهذه 'التكنولوجيا' الفرعونية كانت ربما سراً من أسرار قوتها، وحافظت على هذا السر حتىفي المخطوطات والنقوش لا نكاد نرى أثراً لذكر هذا السر، وبالتالي فإن القرآن يحدثناعن أحد الأسرار الخفية والتي لا يمكن لأحد أن يعلمها إلا الله تعالى، وهذا دليل قويعلى أن القرآن كتاب الله!





> وجه الإعجاز
> 
> 1- إن تأكيد هذا الباحث وعشرات الباحثين غيره على أن الطين هو مادة بناء الأهرامات، وأن هذه الأهرامات هي أعلى أبنية معروفة في التاريخ وحتى العصر الحديث، كل هذه الحقائق تؤكد أن الآية القرآنيةصحيحة ومطابقة للعلم، وأنها من آيات الإعجاز العلمي.
> 
> ...


 


> أحدهم غير مقتنع فذاك شأنه -أما أنه يقول أن بحثاً نقله مقبول شرعاً ، فلا اعتقد أنه عالم دين حتى يخول لنفسه بالكلام عن الشرع فليترك هذا الأمر لأهل الشرع وأنصحه أن يقرأ في تفاسير القران الكريم قبل أن يعطينا رأيه - ونسأل الله تعالى الهداية للجميع


نعم ,,, أحدهم غير مقتنع ,,,لا بأس !!
من قال لك أني لست من أهل الشرع ؟!


> والظاهر أنه لم يقرأ مداخلتي السابقة
> ((إن فرعون موسى هو في زمن بعيد عن فرعون خوفو وخفرع - وإنه من العجب العجاب أن يظن أحد أن فرعون النبي موسى قد بنى تلك الصروح لأنها كانت قبله بمئات السنين ونحن لا نتكلم عن صروح فرعون النبي موسى فالقران واضح في ذلك ولا أحد يقول إلا ما قال الله سبحانه و تعالى - ولكن من الخطأ أن نسقط صروح فرعون موسى على اهرامات من قبله خوفو وخفرع فالاية الكريمة واضحة في ذلك))


لأ قرأتها
اقرأ حضرتك كلامي الآن ورد عليه رجاءاً
الغريب أن حضرتك تقول


> وهذه النّظرية واقعيّة وعمليّة وتزيل الكثير من الشبهات وتتناسب مع عصر ألفين قبل الميلاد وهي علميّة بعيدة عن الخرافات والخزعبلات الّتي كثرت حول تفسير بناء الأهرامات وهي جديرة البحث.





> الشكر الجزيل لأصحاب العقول النيرة والمنيرة


والحقيقة أن النظرية التي قلت هي الخزعبلات بعينها

والآن أيها القاريء الكريم
أي النظريتين أحق بالتصديق بمجرد التفكر السطحي البسيط
وأكثر ما يؤسفني هو أن أبحاث الغرب منصفة وصادقة وغير ربحية وأظهرت وجه إعجاز في القرآن
بينما أبحاث المسلمين > العكس
وللعلم أنا أدافع فقط عن وجه الإعجاز في القرآن وليس لي أي مصلحة شخصية
والسلام ختام


----------



## essam elhamadi (18 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
شكرا دكتور تامر مع تمنياتي لك بتوفيق 
شكرا مهندس بشر وان نطرية بناء الاهرم كان بواسطة التراب + الكلس + الماء = الطين هي الاقرب لتفسير الهندسي ولكن اختلاف الري ليفسد للود قضية ونلوم عليك علي الفقرة الأتي  واضح إن حضرتك مجرد متكسب من وراء كتاب لا يحمل من الحقيقة شيء فاني لا أري أي عيب في الترويج للكتاب عبر هدا المنتدى فالوطن العربي في أمس الحاجة الي الباحتين والمستكشفين كما لاحظنا في تفسيرك لنظرية ان جميع الباحتين في الموضوع هم من دول أجنبية فرنسا ايطاليا وغيره ولم تذكر أي باحث عربي .


----------



## essam elhamadi (18 يونيو 2009)

Tank you for both of you ​


----------



## تامر كالو (18 يونيو 2009)

*لاصحاب العقول النيرة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمة الله وبركاته

قال أحدهم : 




> آخر اكتشاف علمي جاء فيه: باحثون فرنسيون وأمريكيون يؤكدون أن الأحجار الضخمة التي استخدمها الفراعنة لبناءالأهرامات هي مجرد 'طين' تم تسخينه بدرجة حرارة عالية، هذا ما تحدث عنه القرآن بدقة تامة، لنقرأ..


ثم قال : 


> لاحظ كلمة تقنية في عصر الفراعنة لبناء الأبنية كــ الأهرامات
> إذا أنا لم أقل أنالآية قصدت الأهرام بالصرح لكنها مؤشر على فهم تقنية البناء لدى الفراعنة
> {وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلَأُ مَا عَلِمْتُ لَكُم مِّنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرِي فَأَوْقِدْ لِي يَا هَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّينِ فَاجْعَل لِّي صَرْحًا لَّعَلِّي أَطَّلِعُ إِلَى إِلَهِ مُوسَى وَإِنِّي لَأَظُنُّهُ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ} (38) سورة القصص


ثم قال : 


> ـ فسر لنا ما المقصود بـ "أوقد لي يا هامان على الطين" ومدى تطابق ظاهر الآية مع الأبحاث الدقيقة في النظرية التي أؤيد ؟ أم أنكم لم تلتفتوا لهذه الآية أثناء إعداد كتابكم


 
فتارة يتكلم عن الاهرام وتارة يتكلم أنه ليس الاهرام ؟ سبحان الله 
ثم قال : 



> نعم يا أخي كلامك منطقي ,,, لكن ألست معي أن الإستخفاف بعقول من لا يعلمون أيضاً ليس من الأخلاق ولا الحضارة ؟
> وكذلك غمط الحق وإنكار الحقائق بدون أدلة فقط بكلمة "تم بطلانها" !! وأين الدليل ؟ لا دليل
> ثانياً الشرع مهيمن على كل شيء وليس فقط الوضوء والصلاة يا زميلي


 
- وواضح أن الأخ متأثر بفكرة مسبقة لديه حسب تصوره وتهيمن على تفكيره فيهاجم كل من لا يعتقد بها 

ثم قال :



> من قال لك أني لست من أهل الشرع ؟!


 

والظاهر أنه ظنّ أنه من المفسرين لكتاب الله الكريم - لا وبل أنهى الكلام بإشارة استفهام وتعجب أيضا 

ثم قال :


> كان*المعتقد أن الفراعنة قاموا بنحت الحجارة ولكن السؤال: كيف جاءت جميع الحجارة**متطابقة حتى إنكلا تجد مسافة شعرة بين الحجر والآخر؟ وأين المعدات والأزاميل التي**استخدمت في نحت الحجارة؟ فلم يتم العثور حتى الآن على أي واحد منها؟ إن هذا**الاكتشاف يؤكد أن العلماء كانوا مخطئين عندما ظنوا أن الأهرامات بُنيت من الحجارة،**والأقرب للمنطق والحقيقة أن نقول إن حضارة الفراعنة قامت على الطين**!! *


 
ولا يعلم أنه بذكره أنّ للفراعنة حضارة يخالف كتاب الله فالآيات التي ذكرت عصر الفراعنة واضحة في ذلك .
ثم قال : 


> *،**ولذلك فإن الله تعالى دمَّرالصروح والأبنية التي بناها فرعون مدعي الألوهية، أما**بقية الفراعنة والذين بنواالأهرامات، فقد نجاها الله من التدمير لتبقى شاهدة على**صدق كتاب الله تباركوتعالى**!*


 
وأتساءل من أين أتى بذلك وهل لديه معرفة بفعل الله تعالى وتصرفاته بالكون 

أما عن محتوى الكتاب علميا والإجابة عن تساؤلاته - فليعذرني لأنني لم أنشر الكتاب له ولأمثاله
في الختام أرجو الهداية للجميع

د تامر


----------



## alysami (20 يونيو 2009)

أخى بشر ... أولاً أحب أن أوضح لك أننى أرى أن النظرية التى تؤيدها أقرب للتصديق من نظرية دكتور تامر .. و لكن أنا حقاً أتعجب من غضبك و ضيقك من تلك النظرية من حبث أنها لا تتطابق مع (( الإعجاز العلمى فى القرآن )) الذى تراه فى النظرية الأخرى.

فأن ربط (( الثابت )) بغير المثبت لهو إضعاف لهو ... أى أن ربطك للقرآن بنظرية علمية قد تخطئ و قد تصيب هو أضعاف للدين و ليس دعماً لهو ... و من ثم فأننا لا يجب بناء علومنا على ظنون من تطابقها مع القرآن و قد يكون هذا الربط لم يكن ما يقصده القرآن الكريم و لكننا نحن من نحشره حشراً .

و أن ذكرك أن الشرع مهيمن على كل شئ هو قول صحيح و لكن ليس فى موضعه ... و لا يتم تطبيقه هكذا أبداً ... فما رأى الشرع فى من لديه صداع ... أيخذ (( بنادول )) أم يأخذ (( كتافاست )) !! 

ارجو أن أكون أوضحت لك وجهة نظرى و أن يزيد الله سعة صدرك لتتقبل - المخالف لك فى الرأى - و أن لا تتهم أى أحد فى نواياه لاحقاً ... كما أن من حق الدكتور تامر - إن كانت نظريته صحيحة أو خاطئة - من أبسط حقوقه التى كفلها له (( الشرع )) أن يتكسب من مجهوده لا ضير فى ذلك. فما الذى أغضبك هكذا ؟؟!!


----------



## إسلام علي (20 يونيو 2009)

> *لكن اختلاف الري ليفسد للود قضية ونلوم عليك علي الفقرة الأتي  واضح إن حضرتك مجرد متكسب من وراء كتاب لا يحمل من الحقيقة شيء فاني لا أري أي عيب في الترويج للكتاب عبر هدا المنتدى فالوطن العربي في أمس الحاجة الي الباحتين*


*
جزاك الله خيراً يا أخي الكريم ـ ويبدو حضرتك من الجزائر وأنا محب لأهل الجزائر ـ لكن اسمح لي بالإختلاف مع حضرتك
هذا ليس إختلاف في الرأي فأنا ليس لي رأي ولا علم بالمسألة أصلاً 
إنما يأتي مُتكسّب من وراء جهل الجاهلين ليهدم بحثاً علمياً دقيقاً وموثقاً والأدهى أنه يُستأنس به في معرفة وجه من وجوه الإعجاز في القرآن الكريم فهذه هي المصيبة التي جعلتني أتحرك للرد 
لو كان مجرد مروّج عادي للكتاب لكان هيناً
لكي من أجل الدولارات أو الشهرة يطأ كل معظم ومقدس هذا هو الخطأ 
والعالم الإسلامي بحاجة لباحثين مخلصين أخي وليس مجرد أي باحث

*


> *أخى بشر ... أولاً أحب أن أوضح لك أننى أرى أن النظرية التى تؤيدها أقرب للتصديق من نظرية دكتور تامر .. و لكن أنا حقاً أتعجب من غضبك و ضيقك من تلك النظرية من حبث أنها لا تتطابق مع (( الإعجاز العلمى فى القرآن )) الذى تراه فى النظرية الأخرى.*


*جزاك الله خيراً أخي ,,,قد بينت لك سبب غضبي الوحيد *


> *فأن ربط (( الثابت )) بغير المثبت لهو إضعاف لهو ... أى أن ربطك للقرآن بنظرية علمية قد تخطئ و قد تصيب هو أضعاف للدين و ليس دعماً له ... و من ثم فأننا لا يجب بناء علومنا على ظنون من تطابقها مع القرآن و قد يكون هذا الربط لم يكن ما يقصده القرآن الكريم و لكننا نحن من نحشره حشراً .*


*فتح الله عليك كلام سليم ولا أقول بغيره
ولا ينبغي تفسير القرآن بالنظريات العلمية مهما كانت
وأنا أقول أنه يُستأنس بها ويزداد بها اليقين ولا نجزم بشيء منها 
مثلها مثلاً مثل رؤيا المؤمن فهي خير ويُستأنس بها ولا نبني عليها أحكاماً أو تشريعاً أو يقيناً إن شاء الله
ولكن ,,, هذا لا يعني أننا لا ندافع عن وجوه هذه الإعجاز وعن النظريات الصحيحة سواء حتى كانت تخدم القرآن أو لا 
*


> *و أن ذكرك أن الشرع مهيمن على كل شئ هو قول صحيح و لكن ليس فى موضعه ... و لا يتم تطبيقه هكذا أبداً ... فما رأى الشرع فى من لديه صداع ... أيخذ (( بنادول )) أم يأخذ (( كتافاست )) !! *


*نعم أخي الشرع مهيمن على كل شيء بما في ذلك ما قلته
فالشرع يقول لك ,,,تداوي ,,,علي سبيل الإباحة
ولكن لا تتداوى بمحرم مثل ما يذهب العقل
أو ما به شيء محرم مثل دهن الخنزير أو غيره من المحرمات
ويقول لك {وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِن قَبْلِكَ إِلاَّ رِجَالاً نُّوحِي إِلَيْهِمْ فَاسْأَلُواْ أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِن كُنتُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ} (43) سورة النحل
يعني إسأل الطبيب ولا تتداوى منك لنفس فتفسد من حيث تريد أن تصلح
ولا تفطر في رمضان إلا لعذر قوي يعني لو هناك دواء مفطر وآخر غير مفطر فخذ بغير المفطر
وهكذا في كل أمر ,,,, الشرع مهيمن على كل شيء والنصوص والآيات في ذلك كثيرة
*


> *
> **ارجو أن أكون أوضحت لك وجهة نظرى و أن يزيد الله سعة صدرك لتتقبل - المخالف لك فى الرأى - و أن لا تتهم أى أحد فى نواياه لاحقاً ... كما أن من حق الدكتور تامر - إن كانت نظريته صحيحة أو خاطئة - من أبسط حقوقه التى كفلها له (( الشرع )) أن يتكسب من مجهوده لا ضير فى ذلك. فما الذى أغضبك هكذا ؟؟!!*


*إن شاء الله ما في زعل ,,, والدكتور يتكسب على عيني وراسي كما نقول لكن بالحلال وليس بنظرية غير صحيحة وليس أصلاً من ورائها فائدة اللهم لو خدمت الدين أو مصالح الدنيا والمعاش ,,, ولو تأملت لن تجدها تخدم شيء بالعكس !*
*
بالنسبة لكلام الدكتور الأخير 
فوالله يعني هذا من باب (ما وجدوا في الورد عيب فقالوا له يا أحمر الخدين ) !!
حجج واهية يغني بطلانها عن إبطالها !

هو يتهمني أنا متناقض في كلامي ,,,ببساطة أيها القاريء أعد قراءة كلامي ,,, أنا أتكلم عن تقنية البناء في عصر الفراعنة وليس عن قصد الآية بالصرح أنه الأهرام !!
*


> *ولا يعلم أنه بذكره أنّ للفراعنة حضارة يخالف كتاب الله فالآيات التي ذكرت عصر الفراعنة واضحة في ذلك*


*كلام مغلوط !! من قال أني أقولها على سبيل المدح 
بل هي حضارة مثلها مثل حضارة الرومان والفرس وغيرهم
لكنهم كانوا على الكفر

أما بالنسبة لقولي أني على شيء من العلم فهذا من باب {قَالَ اجْعَلْنِي عَلَى خَزَآئِنِ الأَرْضِ إِنِّي حَفِيظٌ عَلِيمٌ} (55) سورة يوسف
وليس {قَالَ إِنَّمَا أُوتِيتُهُ عَلَى عِلْمٍ عِندِي أَوَلَمْ يَعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ أَهْلَكَ مِن قَبْلِهِ مِنَ القُرُونِ مَنْ هُوَ أَشَدُّ مِنْهُ قُوَّةً وَأَكْثَرُ جَمْعًا وَلَا يُسْأَلُ عَن ذُنُوبِهِمُ الْمُجْرِمُونَ} (78) سورة القصص

وسبب كل هذه المشكلة للأسف هو وجود شريحة من المسلمين لا تفقه في دينها شيئاً ولو كانت تعلم من دينها ما لا يسعها جهله لما ظهر هؤلاء الذين يستغلون جهل الناس 

*


----------



## مهندس عبدالله (20 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته​ 
أخواني , أطروحاتكم و أراؤكم جميله و مفيده جدا​ 
نريد ان نقتبس و نريد ان نستفيد ونريد ان نتعلم و نريد ان نستوعب ​ 
تلك الحضاره التي أبهرت العلماء بكل العصور​ 
فقط لا نريد ان تشووها بكلمات نابيه او بالدخول بالامور الشخصيه​ 
وكأنكم تعرفون بعضكم البعض منذ زمن طويل مملوء بالكراهيه​ 
اتركوا الخصام جانبا​ 
دعونا ننسى خصلتنا العربيه وهي عدم التفاهم حتى في أوقات السلم و العلم​ 
والله لقد ذهبت الى الاهرامات و لمستها ودخلتها و تعجبت منها​ 
اشكركم أخواي (د. تامر , بشر ) على كل ماقدمتوه من علم فقط​ 
وننتظر المزيد وليكن مكسوا بالاحترام المتبادل لكليكما و لنا ايضا​ 
طابت اوقاتكما بالخيرات و بالمسرات وبالأنشراح​


----------



## تامر كالو (20 يونيو 2009)

*لأصحاب العقول النيرة فقط*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لقد أبتليت أمتنا الإسلامية بأمثال هؤلاء الذين يتشدقون بالدّين وهم ليسوا بأهله، أساليبهم فظة وخشنة والدّين منهم براء، وهم يظنون أنهم يحسنون صنعا 
وأقول له قول الله تعالى :
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم : ( وعباد الرحمن الذين يمشون على الأرض هونا وإذا خاطبهم الجاهلون قالوا سلاما )
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

د تامر


----------



## إسلام علي (20 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الموضوع أخي مهندس أصيل والله ليس شخصياً وأنا لم أتشرف بمعرفة الدكتور من قبل أنا مصري وهو سوري حتى

الموضوع أخطر مما تتصور 
الدكتور بدأ عنوان كتابه بـ "يعرشون" وهذه لفظة القرآن الكريم في الآية
{...... وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُواْ يَعْرِشُونَ} 

وعليه ـ يُفهم أن محتوى الكتاب له مسحة دينية على الأقل

ثم في نفس الكتاب ـ !! ـ تجد هدماً لنظرية صحيحة موثقة وعلمية بأبحاث لها نتائج لا تقبل الرد إلا بأبحاث معقدة مثلها 

إلى هنا لا يهم 
الخطير هي أن النظرية الصحيحة هذه هي تتماشى مع ما جاء في القرآن من إشارة أن الفراعنة كانوا يبنون المباني العالية والكبيرة بإستخدام الطين المحروق
{وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلَأُ مَا عَلِمْتُ لَكُم مِّنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرِي فَأَوْقِدْ لِي يَا هَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّينِ فَاجْعَل لِّي صَرْحًا لَّعَلِّي أَطَّلِعُ إِلَى إِلَهِ مُوسَى وَإِنِّي لَأَظُنُّهُ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ} (38) سورة القصص

وهذا وجه إعجاز جميل ومفيد ربما أسلم بسببه الكثير والله أعلم

فتجد كتاباً له مسحة دينية يأتي في نفس الوقت ليهدم وجه الإعجاز في القرآن !!

قد تقول إن نظرية الرجل صحيحة 
أقول > أجبنا يا دكتور على الأسئلة التي طرحتها سابقاً ((والتي أغفلتها وقعدت تكيل التهم وتعيب المخالف وتتهمه أنه من الدين براء والحقيقة أن الدين يبرأ ممن يخالفه بغرض التكسب أو غير التكسب على حساب غمط وإخفاء وجه إعجاز أكيد))

السؤال الآن : أجبنا على الأسئلة المطروحة إن كنت من الصادقين 
فمن كان على يقين وقوة في أمره لم يتطرق إلى التهم المعلبة بل رد الشبهات المثارة حول فكرته ـ إن كان هناك رد ـ 
والسلام
*


----------



## مهندسه رنا (21 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخي الكريم باش مهندس بشر ارجو من حضرتك اختيار الكلمات والاسلوب الحضاري في التعامل مع الاخرين ولا تقلل من شانهم او مكانتهم لان كل منا لا بد ان يجتهد ويدرس ليحقق وجوده فنحن يجب ان نساند الدكتور محمد علي تعبه وجهده في عمل هذا الكتاب حتي ولو كانت النظريه غير منطقيه لاني اعترف بمدي ذكاء الانسان العربي لانه في 
البدايه او النهايه هو من علم الغرب العلوم فمن المنطقي ان نشجع الدكتور محمد وغيره من المجتهدين العرب علي المعرفه ولا نقيده بما اكتشفه الغرب لانه من الممكن ان يكون هذا الاكتشاف خاطيء
سيدي انا لا اري سوي انك تجادل فقط وتدخل في امور الدين وحسب وهذا ما لا يتطرق اليه الدكتور الكريم لان فكرته هي الكيفيه في البناء وليس ماده الصنع وهي الطين فهذا ليس محور النظريه الاساسي ولا يستطيع احد ان يتكلم عن 
القرآن الكريم وما ورد به لانه من عند الله ونحن لا نخالف ابدا كلام الله عز وجل 
ارجوك سيدي ان لا تجرح احد بكلماتك لانه ضد تعاليم ديننا الاسلامي اما اذا كان الدكتور يروج لكتابه فما العجب سيدي
من منا لا يتمني ذلك او ان يكون هناك شيء جديد يدعو الي اعاده التفكير والدراسه 
في النهايه اعتذر للدكتور الكريم محمد والله يكون في عونه ويرفع شانه واعتذر لك بشمهندس بشر لو اخطات في كلامي


----------



## إسلام علي (22 يونيو 2009)

*شكراً لك وأعتذر عن أي إساءة , ما قصدت إلا توضيح وجه إعجازي ربما خانني التعبير قليلاً
أكرر أسفي
*


----------



## تامر كالو (27 يونيو 2009)

*مقتطفات من كتاب يعرشون*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

_المياه الداكنة وفكرة أصل الكون حسب معتقدات الفراعنة _
لاحظ التشابه بين فكرة نشوء ben - ben حسب معتقداتهم وبين النظرية الجديدة لبناء الاهرامات في كتاب يعرشون 
وهل شكل الاهرام حسب معتقداتهم يرمز ل ben - ben 
وهل مياه النيل ترمز للمياه الداكنة التي تمثل أصل الكون حسب معتقداتهم
راجع الرابط لموقع المتحف البريطاني واعرف : story 

http://www.ancientegypt.co.uk/gods/story/main.html








د محمد تامر عبد الله كالو


----------



## أبو زياد (29 يونيو 2009)

الأخ الفاضل دكتور تامر كالو
أعبر عن تقديري لكل فكر إنساني يضيف سواء كانت نتيجته تأكيد حقيقة أو نفيها ، وسواء كان التأكيد أو النفي مقصوداً بهدف البحث أو غير مقصود ، المهم هو الإضافة العلمية ، وإذا أتينا إلى الإضافة العلمية نأتي على ذكر المنهج العلمي ثم توصيف المنتج بارتقاءه بالتنظير ثم إطلاق مسمى النظرية على الناتج أو يقف الناتج عند مجرد الفكرة أو وجهة النظر أو الرأي وما إلى ذلك هو إضافة علمية قيمة تضاف إلى التراث العلمي ثم يضاف إليه حتى نصل إلى الحقيقة وهي مبتغى البحث العلمي 
أتمنى أن تتاح لي فرصة شراء كتابك وكلي أمل أن أجد به منهجاً علمياً يصل بنا إلى ما ترمي إليه من تنظير
مع تحياتي


----------



## مهندسه رنا (29 يونيو 2009)

اتمني وجود نسخه الكتاب في مصر لانني مغرمه بالتاريخ الفرعوني اتمني ان ان اسير علي نهجك
دكتور محمد واعمل دكتوراه عن الحضاره الفرعونيه الغامضه بعد التخرج ان شاء الله 
تحياااااااااااااااتي وبالتوفيق الدائم


----------



## سعيد جاموس (16 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الاجتهاد وان اخطا الانسان فيه افضل من الخلود سبات الاحباط !!!
اشكر الدكتور تامر كالو على الجهد المبذول والمحاولة الجريئة !!!
ولكن يجب ان يعلم علم اليقين ان كل ابن آدم خطاء ، وان الانسان في ابحاثه يخطيء ويصيب !!!
ولا يزكي نفسه !!!
على كل حال:
1- التعرية التامة لجميع الاهرامات ما عدا قمة الهرم الاكبر يدل انها كلها غرقت في ماء طوفان لمدة طويلة جدا، لكن قمة الهرم الاكبر كان غرقها اقصر مدة !!!
2- يؤيد هذا الكلام ان التعرية على الهرم الاكبر منتظمة تقريبا على جميع الجهات وكانها قبعة ( طاقية ) متكاملة ،
فهذا لا يتم الا بالماء !!! فالريح لا ياتي من جميع الجهات : لا بنفس القوة ولا بنفس طول فترة الهبوب !!! فلو كانت من فعل الريح لكانت من احد الجهات اطول من الاخريات بكثير !!!
3- لاحظ الآثاريون ان هناك حجارة منها ساقطة ، وهذا غريب جدا : ثقل الحجر والشكل الهرمي لا يسمح لاي ريح ولا زلزال ان ينال منها !!!
لكن الماء المندفع بقوة هائلة يمكنه عمل ذلك ، لا سيما وان وزن الحجر يقل بمقدار وزن حجمه من الماء الذي يغمره !!
4- والجميل هنا ان تسمع انه وجد بين شقوق الحجارة املاح ومخلفات بحرية !!!
5- اي ان الاهرام بنيت قبل طوفان نوح عليه السلام وان مياه طوفان نوح هي التي قامت بتعريتها !!!
6- هذا الحجم من الصخور غير مناسب للصنع من الطين ثم المشوي بالنار وذلك لسمك الحجر !!!
7- لكن اذا دخلنا تل العمارنة ، وهي اقرب نسبة الى فرعون موسى عليه السلام فانها فعلا مبنية من اللبن الضخم المشوي ،ولكنها اصغر من حجارة الهرم بكثيييير جدددا !
8- ووجدوا خبزة الصاج الواحدة في تل العمارنة كانت كافية لافطار مجموعة من المنقبين الطليان !!! 
9- وان مقاييس القبور في تل العمارنة 6.5م × 2.5م !!!
10 - اي ان حجم بناة الاهرامات كان مناسبا لاحجام احجارهم ، وتصبح نظريات الآثاريين السابقين في خبر كان !!!
11- وهذا تاكد من خلال الهياكل العظمية التي اخرجها البولنديون من صقارة !!!
النتيجة : هنا تكامل الصورة يؤكد حقيقة الاعجاز العلمي في القرآن الكريم :
خلق الله سبحانه ابانا آدم عليه السلام 60 ذراعا ، وحبة من حبات القمح التي نزلت معه من الجنة اكبر من 200000 حبة قمح من زمن الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وكان اليوم بطول 1000 سنة قمرية من سنوات الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : ومن ذلك اليوم الى يوم القيامة والخلق والاجل وطول اليوم في تناقص الى يوم القيامة !!!
تفضلوا بزيارة مدونتي : الهيئة الجاموسية

http://saidjamous.jeeran.com/archive/2008/11/738108.html

مع اجمل التحيات


----------



## أبو زياد (16 يوليو 2009)

عزيزي الأخ سعيد جاموس
تأسست وجهة نظرك في فكرة الماء الذي أغرق الأهرامات أن التعرية التامة للأهرامات ما عدا الهرم الأكبر يدل أنها غرفت في ماء طوفان إلى غير ذلك ، وأود الإشارة - وأنا من سكان هضبة الهرم - أن الهرم ذو القمة المحتفظة بسطحها هو الهرم الأوسط وليس الهرم الأكبر ، كما أنه - والحديث ما زال في إطار الجدل العلمي - لم يثبت حتى الآن أن الطوفان قد أغرق الكرة الأرضية كلها ، فهناك أقاويل من بعض العلماء تشير إلى عدم وصول الطوفان إلى جزيرة العرب أو مصر بل أغرق الطوفان الأراضي من جهة الشمال حتى وصل دائرة عرض ما بين 31 و 30 أي تقريباً هو الخط الواصل ما بين البصرة وغزة ، وأزيد على ذلك توضيحاً أن هناك فارق بين الطوفان والفيضان - وهذا أيضاً ليس كلامي - فإذا كان هناك طوفان في منطقة قد يسبب في مناطق حوله فيضان أي تغرقها المياه أيضاً ولكن الأثر شتان بين هذا وذاك في التأثير .
من جهة أخرى معلوم أن الطوفان على عهد نوح على السلام في حين أن الحضارة المصرية سابقة لذلك بعهود كثيرة ولم يرد ذكر للطوفان فيما خلفه المصريين القدماء من كتابات - على سبيل المثال - فمعلوم أن إدريس عليه السلام وهو سابق لنوح بأكثر من 400 عام ، واسمه بالمصرية القديمة أخنوخ وباليونانية أوزوريس هو من علم المصريين الكتابة وبدأ التدوين منذ أيامه ، فلماذا لم ترد أخبار عن الطوفان في الكتابات والتي ثبت اكتشاف كثير منها منذ عهده ومحفوظ بجميع متاحف العالم
مع تحياتي


----------



## أبو زياد (16 يوليو 2009)

عزيزي الأخ سعيد جاموس
تأسست وجهة نظرك في فكرة الماء الذي أغرق الأهرامات أن التعرية التامة للأهرامات ما عدا الهرم الأكبر يدل أنها غرفت في ماء طوفان إلى غير ذلك ، وأود الإشارة - وأنا من سكان هضبة الهرم - أن الهرم ذو القمة المحتفظة بسطحها هو الهرم الأوسط وليس الهرم الأكبر ، كما أنه - والحديث ما زال في إطار الجدل العلمي - لم يثبت حتى الآن أن الطوفان قد أغرق الكرة الأرضية كلها ، فهناك أقاويل من بعض العلماء تشير إلى عدم وصول الطوفان إلى جزيرة العرب أو مصر بل أغرق الطوفان الأراضي من جهة الشمال حتى وصل دائرة عرض ما بين 31 و 30 أي تقريباً هو الخط الواصل ما بين البصرة وغزة ، وأزيد على ذلك توضيحاً أن هناك فارق بين الطوفان والفيضان - وهذا أيضاً ليس كلامي - فإذا كان هناك طوفان في منطقة قد يسبب في مناطق حوله فيضان أي تغرقها المياه أيضاً ولكن الأثر شتان بين هذا وذاك في التأثير .
من جهة أخرى معلوم أن الطوفان على عهد نوح على السلام في حين أن الحضارة المصرية سابقة لذلك بعهود كثيرة ولم يرد ذكر للطوفان فيما خلفه المصريين القدماء من كتابات - على سبيل المثال - فمعلوم أن إدريس عليه السلام وهو سابق لنوح بأكثر من 400 عام ، واسمه بالمصرية القديمة أخنوخ وباليونانية أوزوريس هو من علم المصريين الكتابة وبدأ التدوين منذ أيامه ، فلماذا لم ترد أخبار عن الطوفان في الكتابات والتي ثبت اكتشاف كثير منها منذ عهده ومحفوظ بجميع متاحف العالم
مع تحياتي


----------



## سعيد جاموس (24 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
1- بان الارض كروية ، فمستوى سطح المياه المفتوحة على بعضها مثل المحيطات والبحار المتصلة بها ، يكون متساويا : فاذا اردنا رفع مستوى سطح البحر الابيض المتوسط والبحر الاحمر 164 متر احتجنا الى كمية من الماء ترفع مستوى سطح الماء في جميع البحار والمحيطات المتصلة بهما بمقدار 164 مترا !!! اي نحتاج الى ماء يغطي
معظم سطح الكرة الارضية بنفس الارتفاع المطلوب !!!!!!
الآن عندما نريد فيضانا يرتفع فوق هضبة الهرم التي هي مفتوحة على البحر الابيض وتعلو فوقه بمئات المترات على الاقل ، فان هذا الفيضان يستلزم ماء بقدرة طوفان يغمر معظم سطح الكرة الارضية !!!
لمن يصعب عليه التخيل والاستنتاج ، فياخذ مجسم كرة الارض بيده ويتامل المناطق التي ذكرناها حتى يتم له ادراك ذلك !!!
اذا : الطوفان النهري لا يحدث الا في وديان محدودة عالية الحواف حتي يصح ذلك !!!
وعندما يثبت لنا ان المياه غطت الاهرمات فذلك يكون دليلا على حدوث طوفان عالمي وليس على فيضان نهري محدود !!! وبذلك تنتهي نظرية الدكتور في بناء الاهرامات بكل سهولة وعلمية وبدون شد اعصاب !!!
2- وجود السفينة الضخمة المتحجرة فوق جبل ارارات في تركية ، ذات 12 هلب ضخم مرتبة فوق الجبال وكانها ترسم الطريق التي سارتها السفينة فوق قمم الجبال اثناء عملية الرسو : برهان على حدوث طوفان نوح عليه السلام وانه غطى جميع سطح الكرة الارضية بلا استثناء !!!
الحضارة بدات بآدم عليه السلام بتاسيس مكة المكرمة ثم بعد 40 عاما من اعوامه بناء المسجد الاقصى في القدس !!!
وهذا يعني ان الحضارة بدات من هنا على شكل حزام حول الارض ، وشمال السودان اولا ثم مصر كانت من اول المناطق استعمالا للسكن من قبل اولاد آدم وبناته !!!
3- ان حضارة ما قبل الطوفان لا زالت مدفونة حماها الله بغباء علماء الآثار المتفرنجين !!!


----------



## تامر كالو (27 يوليو 2009)

*مقتطفات من كتاب يعرشون*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 

- أحب أن أنوّه أنّ الأخوة ذهبوا بعيداً في أفكارهم حين تكلموا عن طوفان نوح وارتفاع منسوب البحر المتوسط وما إلى ذلك، وذلك لعدم إطلاعهم على كتاب - يعرشون - وللأسف لم يطلعواعلى شرحي المفصّل لتشكّل بحيرة الجيزة أثناء الفيضان قديما ، ولكان من الحكمة أن يتريثوا بالحكم حتى يطلعوا على الكتاب ، وقد شرحت بشكل مفصل ذلك فالأمر يتعلق بتشكّل دلتا النيل، فقد كان يوجد إختناق طبيعي في رأس الدلتا يقف عائقاً لتقدم مياه نهر النيل أثناء الفيضان فيؤدي بذلك لحجز مياه النيل خلفه مشكلاً بحيرة الجيزة قديماً، والخرائط الجيولوجية الآن تبين أثره. 
وأحبّ هنا أن أضع بعض الأدلّة من كتاب - يعرشون - التّي تدلّ على صحة نظريتي وقد أفردت لها باباً في كتابي وذكرت قصة القبعة التي تعلو هرم خفرع ، وأضع هنا بعض الأدلة وليس كلها لعدم الاطالة

_ تجمّع الأهرامات الكبيرة الحجم مع بعضهم البعض في مكان واحد يوحي بأنّ للمكان خصوصيّة فريدة لعمليّة للبناء .
_ اتساع مجرى نهر النيل سابقاً عن الآن يبيّن لنا صحة هذه النّظرية 
_ وجود أكوام الأحجار والرّمال حول أهرامات أخرى لا يفسّرها القول بأنّها وضعت حول الأهرامات من قبل العمّال لدعم نظريّة المطبّات الرّملية بل يدلّ على الرّواسب الّتي كان يحملها النّيل، والّتي كانت من طبيعة مختلطة من أحجار ورمال .
_ إنّ سبب التآكل الكبير للجدران الجانبيّة للهرم هو جرفها بمياه الفيضان 
_ تدوير الحواف للأحجار في زوايا الهرم يفسّرها التآكل مع المياه والرواسب الّتي يحملها النيل .
_ بقاء ما يشبه القبّعة فوق هرم خفرع يفسّره أنّ التّعرض للاحتكاك كان أقل من المستويات الأدنى للهرم حسب نظريتي فالمستويات الدّنيا تتعرض للتآكل والحتّ لفترات زمنية أطول وبشدّة أعلى أثناء الفيضان نسبة لقمّة الهرم .
_ تدعيم الفراعنة للمناطق السّفلية للهرم بأحجار من نوع خاص صلب كان ذلك لمقاومة ضغوط المياه الكبيرة وتقليل الاحتكاك .
_ وجود المياه بشكل كبير كمكوّن في تشكيل أحجار الأهرامات كما أظهرت بعض الدّراسات التحليليّة لها دليل على أنّها تعرّضت للغمر لفترات طويلة من الزّمن من مكان جلبها وأيضاً مكان توضّعها ضمن الهرم .
_ نعومة الملمس الخارجي للأحجار تفسّره النّعومة النّاتجة عن حركة المياه .
_ كانت الأحجار كبيرة الحجم لتمنع المياه من جرفها وإلّا لماذا يكابدون العناء ويأتون بأحجار بهذه الضّخامة ، وقد عرفوا وأتقنوا بناء المنازل وصناعة الآجر ، فيمكنهم بناء هرم من أحجار أصغر من الّتي استخدموها وهو أسهل لهم وأسرع زمنا ، ولكن لا يوجد تفسير لذلك إلّا أنّ ضخامة الأحجار كانت ضرورة حتمية لضمان مقاومتها للفيضان وعدم جرفها ولثبات الهرم .
_ وجود السّفن الثّلاث بالقرب من هرم خوفو يدلّ على أنّ مستوى النّيل كان يصل للأهرامات تماماً ، والسؤال الّذي يطرح كم هو ارتفاع مستوى النّيل عند حدوث الفيضان فلا شكّ أنّه سيحيط بالهرم ويغمره أيضاً .
_ نلاحظ من خلال بناء الأهرامات أنّها رباعيّة الوجوه وبالتّالي تحتاج لعدد أحجار أكثر من أن لو كانت ثلاثيّة الوجوه ورأينا أنّهم كانوا يختصرون بعض الأحجار بركوبهم تلّة طبيعية كما هو حال خفرع أو جعل التلّة داخل الهرم كما هو الحال في هرم خوفو فلو أنهم يستطيعوا بناء هرم ثلاثي الوجوه لفعلوا ذلك لكنهم ليس لديهم القدرة على ذلك ؛ وتفسيري السّابق في البناء يبيّن عدم مقدرتهم على فعل ذلك لأنّ عمل هرم ثلاثي الوجوه أصعب في الحساب والمقاييس والتّنفيذ من الهرم رباعي الوجوه ، ولو أنّهم بنوا الأهرام بطريقة الرّمال لكان من الأجدى بناء ولو هرم واحد ثلاثي الوجوه لسهولة وسرعة بنائه مقارنة بالهرم رباعي الوجوه . 
******* وهناك الكثير من الأدلة في الكتاب ، وشرح مفصّل لتشّل دلتا النيل لمن يريد 
وفي الختام - أرجو من الأخوة الأعزاء أن لا يحكموا على الكتاب إلا بعد الإطلاع عليه 
ولكم جزيل الشكر

المؤلف: 

د محمد تامر عبد الله كالو


----------

